# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Мат в публичных лекциях Сатьи Прабху (Сергей Яковлев)

## Ruslan

Допустимо ли старшим преданным Российского ИСККОН использовать такие слова?
Я не стал приводить цитату, т.к. кажется это слово матерное. Если я не прав, пожалуйста, поправьте меня.

Ссылка на видео (на конкретное место 1:28:07) ниже:
(слушать 5 секунд)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuOJAfEZdug&t=5287s

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Формально это не мат, но близко. Это говорит о соответствующем уровне "культуры" выступающего. Лекция проходит не по линии ИСККОН. Если бы он это сказал с Вйаса-асаны, то можно было бы предъявить претензию. В целом, я согласен, что стиль данного лектора далек от благостной и культурной речи. Но он тоже находит свою аудиторию, которая понимает именно такой язык. Каждому - свое.

----------


## Ruslan

> Лекция проходит не по линии ИСККОН.


Да, лекция проходит не по линии ИСККОН, но с другой стороны он представляет ИСККОН. Также он употребляет в лекциях такие слова как "блядство" и "твою мать". Я, если честно, в недоумении, почему никто из старших не сделает ему замечание и не скорректирует его лексикон.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Вот по этой причине он никогда не читает лекции в Гауре в Петербурге. А замечания делали. Но это его стиль и он знает, что многие именно на этот стиль идут. Это ведь шоу, развлечение, а не какая-либо форма проповеди.

----------

